# Solved: Does any1 use deepfreeze??? i have 2 ?'s



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im new to using deepfreeze im wondering if any1 knows what the set flag option is for? and im also wondering whats with the automatic updates when you shut down sometimes? 1 of 6 1 of 35 1 of 4 i get them alot since i installed deepfreeze any idea what the deal is with that? if no1 else gets these auto updates it could be something else i installed recently i suppose but im pritty sure its deep freeze, any help would be greatly appricated...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Never saw any updates. Do you think it's possible that there were Windows updates waiting to be installed when you "froze" the installation?

Try thawing it, reboot, reboot again and let the updates install before freezing again.

"The Clone flag is used to treat the Disk as a Raw device for 
one reboot to insure that any Hardware re-enumeration is done 
correctly. When making an image, you should always first thaw 
Deep Freeze by using the Boot Thawed option. You would set 
the Clone Flag just before you shut down the computer to make 
the image. You want to insure that after the Clone Flag is 
set, the computer does not reboot back to the hard drive 
before the computer is imaged."


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im sorry im not that fimiliar with all this still, so i would click flag so deep freeze knows i want to make a new image of the drive? then i should reboot... but when should i should let it image the drive during the shut down? or during the bootup into windwos? (Also will it tell me its imaging the drive? or will i just have to be patient with it) how long does imaging the drive take usually, i guess it depends on whats on the drive & how big it is correct?, i really appricate your help thank you...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DeepFreeze doesn't do the imaging. If you have another imager, like Acronis True Image, and want to image the drive, you set the flag, shut down, and restart to do your image.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

do you use something like Acronis True Image? or any other with deep freeze? if so what one? would you say its necessary since deepfreeze is pritty bad *** by it self? and if i use an imiging program with deep freeze when i click flag and i have a imaging program will it ask me do you want to use Acronis True Image or will it automatically see i have that tool and image the drive for me? also should i back this image to another drive or a CD / DVD if i use a imaging program? thank you very much for your help i really appricate it


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I use DF on computers for toddlers so that they can make all the mistakes they want and just reboot to fix it. I never saw a need for a disk image.

If you want to image, set the flag and reboot using the imaging program's CD for best results.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks, well i got 2 brothers that download alota crap when im not home so its for my mistakes and there retart syndrom when it comes to crashin my computer, so thanks...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DF ought to be enough to protect you. But if you have a lot installed and would not want to start over in the event of a major crash or drive failure, an image would still save you a lot of time and trouble. You could save one on another drive or rewritable DVD's.

But you'd need to have an imaging program of some type.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the advice


----------

